# DTG printing on COFFEE



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

Hi

does anybody here have some first hand experience with DTG printer for printing on coffee.

We do have suitable DTG printer with edible inks for printing on cookies and donates. So we would like to share experience for printing on coffee and chocolate.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you asking about printing on liquid coffee?

_


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

equipmentzone said:


> Are you asking about printing on liquid coffee?
> 
> _


Yes on Milk Foam on coffee


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

There are no direct to garment printers in the market that can do anything like that.

_


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

equipmentzone said:


> There are no direct to garment printers in the market that can do anything like that.
> 
> _


Yes there are. 

Just made some search.
If you can print on cookies as well on same DTG printer then you just need to change a cookie with a cup of coffee. Not a big deal.

But I have been asking this to see if someone has more experience on this subject. And what issues he has faced with this application.

As you can see on these images in this case the main problem would be ink 3D effect. 

I do expect ed some one to share his experience. On what DTG setup he has been printing on coffee foam.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

equipmentzone said:


> There are no direct to garment printers in the market that can do anything like that.
> 
> _


I saw a video recently, I think from Japan. A guy paid for his coffee, a picture was taken of him with a cell phone, his finished coffee was placed under a machine that looked like a cappuccino machine and it laid down foam in the image of the guys face. 

Pretty cool.

Something like this: http://www.coffeeripples.com/


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

splathead said:


> I saw a video recently, I think from Japan. A guy paid for his coffee, a picture was taken of him with a cell phone, his finished coffee was placed under a machine that looked like a cappuccino machine and it laid down foam in the image of the guys face.
> 
> Pretty cool.
> 
> Something like this: Coffee Ripples - Home of the Ripple Maker


Yes that is it.

Not a big deal- There is question what image quality is at last acceptable.

That is why I have been looking for experienced users
Here are some more similar samples

I think something like this quality could be expected on coffee foam. But the main trick or best kept secret is foam formula. Like in this case inkjet printable and edible white background.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

adriatic said:


> Yes that is it.
> 
> Not a big deal- There is question what image quality is at last acceptable.
> 
> ...


Hajduk ahahaha svaka cast. Damn nice interesting topic. I would like to drink coffee with a picture


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

seacookie said:


> Hajduk ahahaha svaka cast. Damn nice interesting topic. I would like to drink coffee with a picture


After a couple of weeks will tell you where you would be able to drink > Dinamo Coffee< as well


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

seacookie said:


> Hajduk ahahaha svaka cast. Damn nice interesting topic. I would like to drink coffee with a picture


Here is Hajduk Coffee for yourself as promised.

Would you like to see a particular DTG printer used for this cup of coffee?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm not sure I would drink a cup of coffee with red, white and blue coloring in it.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

adriatic said:


> Here is Hajduk Coffee for yourself as promised.
> 
> Would you like to see a particular DTG printer used for this cup of coffee?


This picture on coffee looks very clear. Off course I would like to see DTG printer. I heard from DTG printing on coffee for very first time from you. I didn't know this thing even existed.


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

seacookie said:


> This picture on coffee looks very clear. Off course I would like to see DTG printer. I heard from DTG printing on coffee for very first time from you. I didn't know this thing even existed.


Here it is
You can use standard edible HP 45 TIJ 2.5 cartridges made by Copy Form or similar ink cartridge manufacturers.

That is most important part because the same TIJ 2,5 technology is used for tag printing on some conveyor.

Why is this so important in design of Coffee Printer?

Because of throw distance and sharpness of printed tags. Here as you see the distance from print-head and foam is very narrow. And changeable

Because of this HP TIJ 2.5 industrial technology the whole unit is 5-6 kg heavy . While Chinese versions use to be 30 - 40kg heavy


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

splathead said:


> I'm not sure I would drink a cup of coffee with red, white and blue coloring in it.


Do not worry it is the same ink edible used for printing on iceing papers for cakes. Very common thing in cake decoration. Or used in coloration of lollypops


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

you can make 5 coffee cups in one go? Are those machines expensive? It looks like regular printer only much higher. -.-


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

seacookie said:


> you can make 5 coffee cups in one go? Are those machines expensive? It looks like regular printer only much higher. -.-


This one can do up to 8 coffee cups in one pass.
The only problem is that you have to knew how to make a suitable tick foam. Because in other case you will get a waves on the water that will ruin the image.

Chinese sell these Coffee printers for some $1000 and they do not use HP TIJ 2.5 technology. And they do have 10 ml replaceable ink cartridges, you would not realize that before you buy that unit from them. They are hiding this information

But this HP TIJ 2,5 unit is Made in Croatia and these HP 45 & 78 cartridge do have 40 ml of edible ink for the same price.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

adriatic said:


> This one can do up to 8 coffee cups in one pass.
> The only problem is that you have to knew how to make a suitable tick foam. Because in other case you will get a waves on the water that will ruin the image.
> 
> Chinese sell these Coffee printers for some $1000 and they do not use HP TIJ 2.5 technology. And they do have 10 ml replaceable ink cartridges, you would not realize that before you buy that unit from them. They are hiding this information
> ...


You gonna sell a lot of coffee when football will be played in your town. I hope one machine will be enough  Need to tell my cousin and my uncle about this. Cousin lives in Vodice. uncle in Ogulin. Don't know what their favorite teams are, but they will go nuts when they hear about this


----------



## nat_spa (Oct 4, 2018)

adriatic said:


> Hi
> 
> does anybody here have some first hand experience with DTG printer for printing on coffee.
> 
> We do have suitable DTG printer with edible inks for printing on cookies and donates. So we would like to share experience for printing on coffee and chocolate.


Hi, I'm looking ta methods to transform either inkjet printer or dtg printer into coffee printer. Any idea or pdf doc how to do it?


----------



## nat_spa (Oct 4, 2018)

Ho @adriatic, where in Croatia is this coffee printer being sold? Do you have a direct link? Thnanks. Please send info either here or at [email protected]


----------



## nat_spa (Oct 4, 2018)

adriatic said:


> Yes that is it.
> 
> Not a big deal- There is question what image quality is at last acceptable.
> 
> ...


from what I saw so far they first put a icing on the cookies and foam on the coffees before being printed. The cakes are using different method they use waffle paper which is then being printed through the edible ink.


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

nat_spa said:


> Ho @adriatic, where in Croatia is this coffee printer being sold? Do you have a direct link? Thnanks. Please send info either here or at [email protected]





Her you can see some more datail.


Adriatix Industrial DTG


The beuty of this design is that it is light. It is not heavier tha 5-7 kg. The Chinese versions use to be 30 kg heavy. Also these ink cartridges are fild with 30 - 40 ml of edible ink. While Chinese use to fill them with 10 ml. And the price for replaceable cartridge is almost the same


----------



## nat_spa (Oct 4, 2018)

adriatic said:


> Her you can see some more datail.
> 
> 
> Adriatix Industrial DTG
> ...


Nice work. Congratulations.

My question can you send me a video of the printer while it is working? 

If satisfied I will buy it form you? I would lie to know also how you could transfer the photos for e..g to the printer - is it via windows based lap top or there is some app or QR code. 

thanks,
Natalija.


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

nat_spa said:


> Nice work. Congratulations.
> 
> My question can you send me a video of the printer while it is working?
> 
> ...



Hi 

we do have a lot of other running project so do not have a time for every one of them to record some fancy video. In fact this is not a final solution. We are working at some more simple and desktop solution for the same thing. But there is so many things to be solved. Besides this Coffee printer is very resent development an it is manufactured on demand basis. Since we do make improvement after each models and after the last findings.


The main problem with this design is that you need to make a hard foam. Something that would not make a waves during handling. Even on dish to the customer or on transport plate. Since this is a professional kind of inkjet printer. It is very fast and very powerful. So you have to knew how handle a coffee cup and not to split some coffee. That is why the formulation of coffee foam is so important. And you need first to find out and develop your own formula.
Then this unit is supposed to be picked locally since you need some kind of introduction in person. Or some kind of support and education on site.


In fact you can print on this Coffee unit from any program. MS Word would do as well. You may make some fixed template and you slide in your image that you want to print. And this is it. Then just need to install driver for some HP Deskjet 9xx. Unfortunately this is not WiFi or android kind of printer. But if someone has some programing skills you can easily make on some tablet programmed menu with fixed imagines


----------

